# Uiterlijk > Algemeen >  Kalknagels (onychomycose) - Artikel

## Sylvia93

*Inleiding*
Kalknagels is een andere naam voor schimmelnagels. Zowel vinger- als teennagels kunnen worden aangetast. De medische term voor kalknagels is onychomycose.

*Oorzaken*
Een schimmelinfectie is de oorzaak van kalknagels. Schimmels zijn bij iedereen op de huid aanwezig. Vocht en warmte geven de schimmels de kans zich in de huid en nagels te nestelen. Nagels die beschadigd zijn, bijvoorbeeld door sporten of door het dragen van te nauwe schoenen, raken gemakkelijk geïnfecteerd.

*Verschijnselen*
Een kalknagel genoemd is in eerste instantie geelwit van kleur. Een onbehandelde schimmelnagel kan later geelbruin verkleuren. De nagel verbrokkelt en wordt dik en bobbelig, in een later stadium kan de nagel zelfs geheel of gedeeltelijk loslaten. Dit is niet alleen hinderlijk, maar het kan ook pijnlijk zijn. Soms treedt tevens ontsteking van de nagelriem op. Aangedane vingers en/of tenen kunnen erg dik worden.

*Diagnose*
De diagnose vereist zorgvuldig onderzoek van de geïnfecteerde nagel(s). Schraapsel van de nagels en afgeknipte nagelrandjes kan bekeken worden onder de microscoop. Ook kan dit weefsel op kweek worden gezet om te zien of er schimmel in zit.
*
Behandeling*
Schimmelnagels zijn onschuldig en hoeven maar zelden te worden behandeld. Alleen als de infectie ernstige klachten veroorzaakt of zich naar het nagelbed uitbreidt, kan behandeling worden overwogen. Een crème, zalf of lotion dringt onvoldoende door in een nagel. Alleen het innemen van anti-schimmeltabletten helpt, maar deze moeten vaak maanden worden ingenomen en het lukt niet altijd om de schimmel te verwijderen. In geval van zwangerschap(swens)of borstvoeding, worden deze medicijnen afgeraden. Gedurende de kuur kan de anticonceptiepil minder betrouwbaar zijn. Gebruik dan als aanvullende bescherming een condoom. De medicijnen kunnen ook bijwerkingen geven zoals bijvoorbeeld smaakstoornissen. Na de kuur duurt het nog enkele maanden voordat de gezonde nagel het aangetaste gedeelte helemaal vervangen heeft.

*Wat kunt u zelf doen?*
Was uw voeten liefst zonder zeep. Als u toch een keer zeep gebruikt, spoel dan uw voeten daarna goed af zodat er geen zeepresten achterblijven. Droog uw voeten goed af, ook tussen de tenen. Draag schone, katoenen of wollen sokken en goed ventilerende, niet te nauwe schoenen. Geheel of gedeeltelijk verwijderen van de schimmelnagel is niet nodig. Wanneer de nagel vervormd of hinderlijk is, kunt u de nagel met een puimsteen of vijl bijwerken.

_Bron: www.medicinfo.nl_

----------


## gerdine

mijn dochter heeft hier last van, maar er is geen schimmel geconstateerd. Beide grote teennagels zijn aangedaan en de twee teennagels ernaast beginnen ook dikker te worden en te verkleuren. Omdat er geen schimmel is helpen de medicijnen hiervoor ook niet. Het begon bij mijn dochter al rond haar 15e.

----------


## Luuss0404

*Wat zijn kalknagels?*
Een kalknagel, ook wel schimmelnagel genoemd, is een schimmelinfectie die de vinger- en teennagel aantast. Elk deel van de nagel kan aangetast worden door de schimmelinfectie. De nagel wordt dan geelwit. Als de nagel niet wordt behandeld wordt hij geelbruin. De kalknagel verbrokkelt en wordt dik en bobbelig. In een later stadium kan de nagel zelf geheel of gedeeltelijk loslaten. Een kalknagel is niet levensbedreigend, maar het kan wel hinderlijk en pijnlijk zijn.
Kalknagels is het meest voorkomende probleem van de nagels. De schimmelinfectie die de kalknagel veroorzaakt komt vaker voor op de teennagels dan op de vingernagels. Door de warme omgeving van de sokken en schoenen rond de voet heeft de schimmelnagel een perfect milieu om zich te ontwikkelen.

*Hoe ontstaan kalknagels?*
Een kalknagel wordt veroorzaakt door een schimmelinfectie. De schimmelinfectie nestelt zich onder de nagel en zorgt over het algemeen voor zichtbare schade aan de nagels. De nagel infectie begint bij de top van de nagel, verspreidt zich neerwaarts en veroorzaakt de verkleuring. Als de schimmelinfectie niet wordt behandeld zal hij zich uitbreiden wat uiteindelijk kan zorgen voor het afbreken van de nagel. Je kan hierdoor geheel of gedeeltelijk de nagel verliezen. Dit kan dus erg pijnlijk zijn. De schimmelinfectie van de nagel is dezelfde als de infectie die zorgt voor voetschimmel (zwemmerseczeem). Het niet behandelen van voetschimmel kan er dus voor zorgen dan de schimmelinfectie zich uitbreid naar de nagel.

*Hoe voorkom je kalknagels?*
Kalknagels zijn besmettelijk en worden van mens tot mens overgedragen. De schimmel bevindt zich vaak in openbare gelegenheden zoals een zwembad of een sportschool. Er zijn een aantal dingen die je zelf kunt doen om kalknagels te voorkomen, namelijk:
* de huid niet te vaak met zeep wassen
* je voeten goed drogen na het douchen of baden, vergeet ook de ruimte tussen de tenen niet
* Gebruik een drogend poeder als je last hebt van zweetvoeten
* Draag iedere dag schone sokken
* Wissel regelmatig van schoenen en laat je schoenen tussentijds goed luchten
* Draag ruimzittende schoenen die goed kunnen ventileren
* Draag badslippers als je douchet in openbare ruimtes zoals het zwembad of een sportvereniging

*Wat kun je er tegen doen?*
Kalknagel is een vervelend probleem. Als je nagels zich verdikken of verkleuren en bros worden dan kan dat ongemakken veroorzaken en soms zelfs gênant zijn. Als de kalknagel niet behandeld wordt kan de nagel deels of geheel loslaten. Dit kan erg pijnlijk zijn.
Om er zeker van te zijn dat u een kalknagel heeft kunt u de huisarts raadplegen. Kalknagels kunnen behandeld worden met Nailner Repair. U brengt met de stift de werkzame stof direct op de nagel aan.

*Wat is Nailner?*
De meest voorkomende aandoening van de nagel is de kalknagel. Een kalknagel wordt veroorzaakt door een schimmelinfectie. Omdat de schimmelinfectie zich onder de nagel nestelt is hij moeilijk te bestrijden. Een creme of zalf kan alleen oppervlakkig zijn werk doen en de schimmelinfectie wordt dan ook niet goed aangepakt. Nu is er een product met een speciaal transportsysteem waardoor de formule de schimmelinfectie ook onder de nagel kan behandelen.
Nailner Repair is een natuurlijke en eenvoudige oplossing voor mooie en gezonde nagels. Nailner Repair heeft een gepatenteerd transportsysteem waardoor de formule snel door de nagel kan dringen en het nagelbed kan voeden met natuurlijke oliën. Bij regelmatig gebruik van Nailner is al binnen enkele weken resultaat te zien.

*Eenvoudig in gebruik*
Nailner Repair is veilig in het gebruik en heeft een handige stift waardoor het eenvoudig aan te brengen is op de nagel. Voor een optimaal resultaat moet de oplossing gedurende 3 a 4 weken 2 maal daags aangebracht worden. Na deze periode kan de behandeling teruggebracht worden naar 1 maal daags.

_(Bron; gezondheidsplein.nl)_

----------


## Luuss0404

*Schimmelnagels (of onychomycose)* 
Schimmelnagels zijn teen- of vingernagels die met schimmel geïnfecteerd zijn. Schimmelnagels worden ook wel 'kalknagels' genoemd.
Meestal begint de infectie aan de nagelranden die daardoor witgeel, groen of bruin verkleuren. De nagel wordt dik en brokkelig.In een later stadium kan de nagel zelf geheel of gedeeltelijk loslaten. Dit is niet alleen hinderlijk, maar het kan ook pijnlijk zijn. De medische term voor de gele verkleuring en het brokkelig worden van de nagels is onychomycose. 

*Besmetting* 
Schimmels zijn bij iedereen op de huid aanwezig. Schimmelnagels ontstaan door dezelfde schimmels, zogeheten dermatofyten, die ook voetschimmel ('zwemmerseczeem') kunnen veroorzaken. Vocht en warmte geven de schimmels de kans zich in de huid en nagels te nestelen. Normaal is de nagel te dik om de schimmel door te laten maar nagels die beschadigd zijn, bijvoorbeeld door sporten of door het dragen van te nauwe schoenen, raken wel gemakkelijk geïnfecteerd.
Schimmelinfecties worden over het algemeen vrij ook gemakkelijk overgedragen op andere personen, douche- en badruimtes (ook thuis) zijn mogelijke (her)besmettingsbronnen.
Ook kun je 'jezelf' besmetten: het begint vaak met één schimmelnagel en vervolgens raken er meer nagels aangedaan. Het is daarom verstandig om niet onnodig lang met een voetschimmel of een schimmelnagel te blijven lopen.
De ene persoon is gevoeliger voor schimmelinfecties dan de andere. Ook herinfecties gebeuren vaak bij personen die gevoelig zijn voor deze infecties, terwijl de behandeling soms minder goed aanslaat.
Personen die een minder afweer hebben (vb kanker, cortison-gebruik) hebben vlugger last van schimmelinfecties. Ook personen met diabetes en circulatiestoornissen zijn hier zeer gevoelig voor. 

*Preventie*
• Was uw voeten liefst zonder zeep. Als u toch een keer zeep gebruikt, spoel dan uw voeten daarna goed af zodat er geen zeepresten achterblijven.
• Droog uw voeten goed af, ook tussen de tenen.
• Draag schone, katoenen of wollen sokken en goed ventilerende, niet te nauwe schoenen.
• loop niet op blote voeten, badslippers zijn beter
• gebruik geen houten of kurken vlonders in natte ruimtes - in de naden kunnen zich namelijk schimmelsporen nestelen, ook zijn deze vlonders niet goed schoon te maken
Geheel of gedeeltelijk verwijderen van de schimmelnagel is niet nodig. Wanneer de nagel vervormd of hinderlijk is, kunt u de nagel met een puimsteen of vijl bijwerken. Een lelijk verkleurde nagel kan eventueel met nagellak worden afgedekt. 

*Behandeling* 
Schimmelnagels zijn eigenlijk onschuldig. Daar ze echter andere nagels kunnen besmetten, onesthetisch ogen en eventueel kunnen uitbreiden worden ze best behandeld. Omdat de schimmel meestal aan de onderkant van de nagel zit, en dus slecht bereikbaar is voor medicamenten, is de schimmelnagel lastig te behandelen. Keratine - de belangrijkste bouwstof van de nagel - is vrijwel ondoordringbaar voor de meeste anti-schimmel-preparaten, die vaak in de vorm van een crème of een zalf worden toegepast.

Dat betekent dat u drie maanden medicijnen moet innemen. Als u zwanger bent of dat binnenkort wilt worden, of als u borstvoeding geeft, worden deze medicijnen afgeraden. Gedurende de kuur kan de anticonceptiepil minder betrouwbaar zijn.
Het is ook belangrijk dat u tijdens de behandeling met medicijnen een schimmelwerend produkt in uw schoenen strooit. (Schimmels zijn ook dood als men schoenen 1 nacht in de diepvries laat)
Na de kuur duurt het nog enkele maanden voordat de gezonde nagel het aangetaste gedeelte helemaal vervangen heeft. 

_(Bron; gezondheid.be)_

----------


## mcolin

Onlangs hebben we de website voetschimmels.com opgericht.

Deze website is puur informatief, en is bedoeld om﻿ mensen te helpen. Je kan er informatie vinden over voetschimmel, schimmelnagels, likdoorns en nog enkele andere vaak voorkomende voetaandoeningen en voetklachten.

Neem gerust een kijkje.

----------

